# Solved: Windows Server Backup is timing out



## KJackson50 (Nov 8, 2012)

It seems it times out after 10 minutes on days. The only fix I can find online is to mess with the registry files to extend the timeout timer to more than 10 minutes.

Is there another fix that doesn't involve going in the registry?

Complete Error: _The shared restore point operation failed with error (0x81000101) The creation of a shadow copy has timed out. Try this operation again._

_Thanks a bunch_


----------



## KJackson50 (Nov 8, 2012)

It looks like an update solved it.


----------

